# BSNL 3G data plan not activated HELP ME



## Sathish (Apr 23, 2011)

guys,
today i have bought 3g prepaid sim from bsnl (chennai) for my HTC legend and recharged for Rs.120/- (6 month plan validity talk time Rs.20/-) and 203 for data plan (500MB). 

but when i browse the internet, the problems starts. the cost of usage of data wrongly deducted from main balance as cost of gprs session(ie..Rs.1 deducted for 1MB) now my main balance amount (for talk time) was Rs.-10/-) 

is this the reason that the data plan was not yet activated in my mobile?????. 
BSNL customer care staff are totally useless about the details of 3g settings for HTC models. 
is there any specific settings have to be made in APN for activating data plan.

anybody have an idea about how to activate data plan in 3g sim. Pl help me.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 23, 2011)

I think what u did is correct way...didnt u get 200mb free with 120 frc recharge


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 23, 2011)

I think you didn't get the settings for 3G, otherwise it'd deduct from your balance.

Call Customer Care to get the Settings.

Or set it yourself.
APN : bsnlnet


----------

